# Probios vs Yogurt



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone know how they compare? What kind/amount of cultures/friendly bacteria in both?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i think probios is first choice, with yogurt being a substitution. could be mistaken.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with ..........AlaskaBoers..............probios would be my 1st choice also......... because it is made for "ruminant animals"............but it is just what I prefer.........


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I prefer the probios - but if you can't get it yogurt works almost as well and they really like the flavored kind


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to mix up the good yogurt with a little cranberry juice, crush up B vitamins and syringe it down...what a mess!! Going out with a bowl full and 30cc syringe sheesh. 
The probious in the tube is the way to go! :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I use whatever I can get my hands on. Probios, or yogurt. I make my own yogurt with the goat milk. So I find it's just as good.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We too use whatever is available at that time. I've used both Probios and Yogurt, both with success.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Probias is my first choice but yogurt works great if no Probias is around. Sometime they will eat the yogurt a little easier if it is the flavored one. I had a doe that was just not right. Really didn't want to eat at all but she ate a cup of yogurt like crazy.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I use whatever I have handy, but the yogurt is the natural choice. If that matters to you.
The only type of "tube" probios I've ever used is fastrack. Otherwise I've always just used yogurt. The yogurt must have "active cultures" in it though. The yogurt can be messy, but beleive me ... so can the tube probios if you have a contrary goat that doesn't want to cooperate ! lol ! (comming from experience) In most cases, my goats would willingly eat up the yogurt. They normally like it. I always get the flavored ones. Also, yogurt is cheap and is something that you may already have in your frig. 

I'm not saying I don't like tube probios. I love fastrack ! But I just want to give yogurt a few "stars" :stars: But I guess it all depends on what you have on hand when you need a probiotic. If you have the tube stuff - use it, if you have yogurt - use it


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out - when you need to use either product to jump start a rumen or use in other health matters - which one is more powerful and what are the differences as far as types of friendly bacteria found in each. I would guess the Probios would be more specifically formulated for this purpose, but I don't know that for a fact. I guess my question is, since I can read the label on Probios, I know the ingredients, but what's in the yogurt and how would yogurt vary among types/brands.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Since we are talking about Probios I have a question. Not trying to hijack the thread are anything. But my neighbor uses the probios for horses, does this matter? Can you do that?


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

to my knowledge (although I've been wrong before) a probiotic/probios is just that. It doesn't matter if the tube says "for horses," for cow," "for pigs," whatever ... it's still the same thing ... a probiotic. unless on the ingredients it would have some type of an additive to it, but if it's just suppose to be a probios, than that's just what it should be. The dosage would be different, cause if it's a tube dosed for horses ... you'd have to figure out the correct dosage for your goats, but it's not some type of medicine or chemical, so even if your goat would get a larger dose than needed, I don't believe it could hurt it, but it would be a waste of product.

Anyone else wanna chime in on this ? This is my opinion, but I never bought any of the horse probios, so there could be something in it I don't know ... :scratch:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I know NOTHING really but my oppion is that you would need more yogurt verse probios.

Probios are a high concentration and with yogurt you have mostly milk and then the cultures that created that yogurt.

I have made yogurt in the past and that is why I say this, you only use 1tablespoon of cultures or even previously made yogurt to make 8 ounces of more yogurt.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I use 1/8th of a teaspoon, it think it is, to make my yogurt. Really I just add a tiny little bit of the stuff. Since the label wore off my starter culture I don't really know whats in it anymore. Depending on the yogurt I would think the probiotics in it would vary. I would think that raw yogurt(not pasturized before making it) would be better, But i'm not sure. Also the sugar in the yogurt is not always good depending on what you are using it for. So far I have only made plain (no sugar, no flavor) yogurt.


----------

